# how do you carry around your e-cig ?



## ET (9/10/13)

stroodlepuf got me thinking with her post on the ecig carrier holder thingy. how does everyone carry around their smoky devices? they literally come in all shapes and sizes. for myself and my evic i have just been sticking it in one of my pockets for now, but i wear "baggies" a lot and lets face it, i sometimes look like i'm walking around with a huge, um, well you know. some ladies might like that but lets face it, the majority of people are just gonna look at you squif


----------



## Derick (9/10/13)

For traveling I use one of those Ego type carry cases, but a medium sized one - around work I usually just put it in my pocket, sort of to the side so that when i sit it won't break


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/10/13)

Yeah mine is either in my hand or in my handbag ( Though lets face it a girls handbag is a very scary place so it often is hard to find) that's why I was wandering, I personally think the pouches look a bit cheesy. When we first started I had a little bag inside my handbag with different flavours etc which worked well but it made my handbag a bit heavy so now we have our E-cigs only and maybe one bottle of flavour which goes in my partners pocket  Mine is sometime in my pocket too but its very rare that I'm not vaping away


----------



## Gizmo (9/10/13)

Mainly in my hand or pocket. I am always using it so a bag doesn't make sense for me. But then again I can be a bit clumsy maybe I should consider something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (10/10/13)

i always have at least one or two bruises somewhere from walking into things, its why i can't have nice cellphones anymore. walking into tables cracks screens


----------



## Riaz (10/10/13)

i use an old sunglasses carry pouch. its fits 3 X 30ml juices, my extra ego battery and my charger


----------



## Space_Cowboy (14/10/13)

During the week at work I keep mine in my shirt's pocket. 

When I'm not at work - I've got a jacket with a "top pocket" which is a great place to keep and access my e-cig. For some reason I've been wearing that particular jacket quite a bit lately haha 

I've also got the lanyard which is great for carrying around when I don't want to keep it on my jeans pocket. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## CraftyZA (15/10/13)

When going to work, i lock them both, then slip them into my backpack. Then cruise 60km to work on the bike. At the office they stand on my desk. Every once in a while i will take a stealth drag behind my screen, and about twice i will go for a proper 10 minute vape.
Weekends, it's lying around. Couple of times a day you will find me searching, or asking f anyone has seer my vaper.


----------



## Space_Cowboy (15/10/13)

Buddy of mine has a plastic / silicone desk stand for his e-cig. Easiest way to explain it is that it looks like a crater, so it's got a snug cavity in the centre so you stick the e-cig in and it stands up firm, easy to pull it out when you wanna puff again 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Space_Cowboy (15/10/13)

CraftyZA said:


> When going to work, i lock them both, then slip them into my backpack. Then cruise 60km to work on the bike. At the office they stand on my desk. Every once in a while i will take a stealth drag behind my screen, and about twice i will go for a proper 10 minute vape.
> Weekends, it's lying around. Couple of times a day you will find me searching, or asking f anyone has seer my vaper.



I thought I was the only one that does stealth vaping in the office 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## CraftyZA (15/10/13)

Space_Cowboy said:


> I thought I was the only one that does stealth vaping in the office



I stealth vape everywhere! Work, Malls, The movies, wherever I feel like the need for a fix, I take a puff. Rather easy to hide the vapour from the protank. The RSST is not so easy to hide.


----------



## Andre (19/10/13)

My Reo is smaller than a pack of cigarettes. Goes into my top or side pocket. It does not leak, thankfully.


----------



## Silver (22/11/13)

When leaving home, i use my Twisp Clearo. Sometimes it can leak very slightly, so i wrap it in one piece of roller towel and put it in my manbag. If im gonna be out for a while, i fill up the tank. Havent needed to travel yet with juice bottles. I have a small pouch that was originally for a usb flash drive that i use for my spare battery. 

My 'reserve' is one of those GreenSmoke cig alike devices. I actually like the flavour. It always sits in my man bag in the spot that holds a pen. Works well. 

I have a Protank 2 on a Vision Spinner which stays at home on my desk in my home office

Reactions: Like 1


----------

